# Christian critiques of socialism/marxism?



## Mathetes (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone know of any good ones? I prefer book format, but I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Jun 7, 2013)

I found this book interesting,

Ecclesiastical Megalomania: John W. Robbins: 9780940931756: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 7, 2013)

Marx's religion of revolution


----------



## Mathetes (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you both, I'll check those out.


----------

